# Anyone due in January 2010?



## Strawberry78

Hi All, 

Is anyone expecting in January 2010? :baby:

Would love to hear from you, this is my first baby :cloud9:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi 

Congratulations

I'm due 01.01.2010 this is also my first baby. 

There are a couple of others who are due Jan who have just moved across from ttc so I'm sure they will find us soon enough

xx


----------



## Strawberry78

Thanks Laurenj22, 

Its good to know someone else is going through the same as me. I'm due on 3rd Jan. :baby:

Thanks for responding, hope we can keep in touch. 

Take care :hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

It is good to have someone who is so close to your due date as you can swap milestone stories, looking forward to all those scan and bump pics we'll be posting.

Lauren xx

P.s. My ticker did the same as yours so I used the one with url at the front instead.


----------



## Sparklebaby

me me me...all being well and its not quads lol :rofl: I got confirmation from my nurse today that Im 4wks and 6 days pg and Im due on 2nd Jan :) look forward to seeing u around xxxxxx


----------



## Ablaski17

hey guys! I just found out today Iam pregnant. My aprox. date is 01.04.2010 =] Strawberry were a day apart!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi Strawberry78 we are twins I am also due on 3rd January

This is also our first baby so over the moon :happydance:


----------



## Phoebs

Hi girls,

Just got a :bfp: today so can I join in, will be due on the 4th January with my first.


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi all, fantastic news, we'll all be buddies!! Thanks Laurenj22 about the ticker, i have it sorted now - no good with technology me!

Hope we can all keep in touch. Congratulations to you all. Here's to the next 9 months xx


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi Ablaski17, we're a day apart - yippeee xx


----------



## jezmama

Hi guys,
I am new here, but this is not my 1st child. We are due Jan. 5th so congrats to us all ;)

Jez


----------



## Belle30

Hello girls

Congratulations on your bfps!

I'm still a bit wary of posting in this section as I had an early m/c in February and am very nervous - but I'll say hello now and maybe keep a low profile for a while until I'm feeling more confident!

I'm 4 weeks 5 days and due on 2nd January. This will be our first.

Very best wishes to you all - and I hope to be chattier very soon!
xx


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi Jezmama, 

Nice to see you, welcome :happydance:


----------



## Ablaski17

Phoebs,

were due on the same day =]


----------



## LauniBug

My second baby is due January 3rd, 2010. :baby:



Belle30 said:


> I'm still a bit wary of posting in this section as I had an early m/c in February and am very nervous -!
> xx

I had a m/c in January at 12 weeks and I'm very nervous about this one too. :-(


----------



## Phoebs

Ablaski17 said:


> Phoebs,
> 
> were due on the same day =]

Cool. I am very excited, will certainly make the most of Christmas food binging this year, we'll all have an excuse :rofl:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, can I join too? FF says I'm due Jan. 5, 2010. This is my first ever BFP and we tried for a long time, so I'm a little nervous. I would love to chat with everyone about symptoms and milestones! :) Congratulations to all!


----------



## sweetie_c

cutie4ever congrats:happydance:

You are due on my bday, I am due on 3 Jan but have a feeling my little one will come on my bday or maybe my mums on the 6th :lol:


----------



## Strawberry78

cutie4evr01 said:


> Hi girls, can I join too? FF says I'm due Jan. 5, 2010. This is my first ever BFP and we tried for a long time, so I'm a little nervous. I would love to chat with everyone about symptoms and milestones! :) Congratulations to all!

Hi there and welcome, thanks for joining too! Congrats on you BFP, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.:happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi all, just a quick question, are any of you off your food, like you dont fancy anything. But when you think of something you do fancy, when you have it you dont want to eat it? Is it just me?


----------



## therockchick

Hi there, 

I have only joined this today and i am due on 01.01.2010

cant believe it, its my first baby too yipee :D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## therockchick

Hi just found out yesterday and am expecting my first baby on 01.01.2010


----------



## LauniBug

Strawberry78 said:


> Hi all, just a quick question, are any of you off your food, like you dont fancy anything. But when you think of something you do fancy, when you have it you dont want to eat it? Is it just me?

That's the story of my first pregnancy... Not yet this time, but I'm sure it'll happen for me soon too. :)


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Therockchick we have the same due date :happydance:

xx


----------



## Strawberry78

therockchick said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have only joined this today and i am due on 01.01.2010
> 
> cant believe it, its my first baby too yipee :D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Hello and welcome, congrats on your BFP. I'm due on 03.01.10 with my first baby :baby:


----------



## Strawberry78

LauniBug said:


> Strawberry78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just a quick question, are any of you off your food, like you dont fancy anything. But when you think of something you do fancy, when you have it you dont want to eat it? Is it just me?
> 
> That's the story of my first pregnancy... Not yet this time, but I'm sure it'll happen for me soon too. :)Click to expand...


Thanks for getting back to me. I really love my food too, hope it doesnt last long LOL xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey jan 2010 ladies, congrats to all thos that have joined since my last posting. strawberry I have days where I havent got a clue what I want to eat, even to the point of not feeling hungry but then woff it down like it was going out of fashion lol.
I have both good days and bad, most of the bad were the earliest days of symptoms. nowmaybe cause I know more about how Im feeling Im not so bad. just feel peckish a lot of the time lol


----------



## sweetie_c

Wow loads of Jan babies :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

sweetie_c said:


> Wow loads of Jan babies :happydance:

Hey we have the same due date!! :happydance:


----------



## Ablaski17

So if anyone wants to be buddies and share there journey with me let me know I would love that just to have someone to understand what its like going through all of this ha. I know the hubby trys to understand but its hard for him haha


----------



## mrskx0x0

Hi, my EDD is 12 Jan and this is my first too :0)


----------



## Strawberry78

cutie4evr01 said:


> Hi girls, can I join too? FF says I'm due Jan. 5, 2010. This is my first ever BFP and we tried for a long time, so I'm a little nervous. I would love to chat with everyone about symptoms and milestones! :) Congratulations to all!

Welcome and many congraulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

mrskx0x0 said:


> Hi, my EDD is 12 Jan and this is my first too :0)

Welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

mrskx0x0 said:


> Hi, my EDD is 12 Jan and this is my first too :0)

hello :) congratulations on ur :bfp: welcome to first tri xxxxx :hug:


----------



## cutie4evr01

I'm so glad to have found you all!! I have been doing tons of reading but I feel like I still have tons of questions. It will be so nice to have so many people at the same stage as me for the next several months! :)

Have you girls been having many symptoms?  I know I read some of yours from other threads, but I'm not really feeling much of anything yet. My boobs are a bit bigger, and I sleep a bit more, but that seems it be it so far. I am hungrier, but I don't know if that's b/c of pregnancy or b/c I'm probably eating less than normal since I'm not eating anything even remotely bad for me (really cutting out fats and sugar). I always ate pretty healthily, but now I'm really over-doing it, surely I can't keep this up the whole time?!?!


----------



## LauniBug

My only symptoms so far are bigger boobs and SO SLEEPY. I woke up this morning with my son and was ready to go back to bed after 30 minutes. I'm also eating a lot more already...


----------



## Sparklebaby

Sore boobs, peeing for england, very sleepy and could sleep for england during the day but come night time I can barely sleep lol. going a bit crazy over curry but that might just be a lazy fluke. cause I dont feel like cooking. very mild nausea but nothing i cant handle just yet and mild heartburn, again nothing major as I suffer from heartburn anyway. xx


----------



## jen1604

There are four of us that are due on January 3rd!!!Thats when I'm due too!I cant wait to see if any of our little ones actually come along on that date.
xxxx


----------



## Belle30

Hi girls

I tested on a cb digi this morning and got a Pregnant 3+! So I'm feeling a little bit happier now and reassured. I originally said my EDD was 2nd Jan - that was from one online calculator, but FF is telling me it's 3rd Jan, so I think I'll go with that as it's based on my chart! 

My symptoms are:
- bigger, heavier, veiny boobs that have sort of changed shape! They ache on and off, but are not really sore to touch unless I press hard! 
- Hungry most of the time, and in the middle of the night, feel really stuffed after I eat for about 20 minutes, then hungry again!
- Sleepy, sluggish
- Achy hips and thighs in the evenings
- Dull pain and twinges in hips, a bit like ovulation pain (but both sides!)
- Peeing all the time - I am trying to drink a bit more but the peeing is still excessive!
- Gone off sweet stuff which is very unusual for me - it doesn't make me feel ill, I'd just much rather have something salty!

Hope you're all doing ok - have a lovely weekend!

xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Welcome all new Jan 2010 mums to be :happydance:

I argree jen1604 I wonder if our babies will come on their due date, also I guess we will all get a confirmation at our scans.


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi Girls, 

Hope we're all okay?

I went to the doctors yesterday, and my due date has changed. We're now due on 4th / 5th January!!! I need to go back in a couple of weeks to fill in my NHS pregnancy notes booklet.

I havent had too many symptoms just yet, I have noticed a change in my boobs, mainly more vainy, and slightly bigger but nothing major. I seem to have a bit of back ache and slight cramps at night, and also my legs ache a little, and get quite tired mid afternoon. I am also off sweet things, and enjoy more saltier foods. Hopefully though this will change, as i love my chocolate!!


----------



## singingmom

Hello Ladies, I am due in January, I believe the second, and loking for a buddy! This is my 3rd!!!


----------



## emilyyy

Hey hey - I just got my BFP this morning! By my calculations this means I'm due on 9 Jan 2010. Well excited - this is my first and DH and I have only been trying for 2 months.
xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats again emilyyy :happydance::happydance:

2 Months wow you are really lucky, well done

Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: welcome singingmom and emilyy. congratulations :) :hugs: hope u both have a happy and healthy 9 months.

How is everyone today? Im hoping my dr's test result will be back tomorro so I can start moving forward and have my bloods done etc etc. I dont feel pg today either, well maybe a little tired and the same old sore bb's but thats it. lol.


----------



## RT&theBean

Hello all,

I'm also due in January 2010 - 6th Jan. I have my dating scan in week 9, which seems like AGES away. I don't have any symtons yet other than I seem to have turned into a Labrador - all I do is eat anything and everything and then sleep all afternoon!

I am quite nervous about these early weeks though and have done 2 other pregnancy tests already, just to check I'm still pregnant - naurotic huh!!

This is my first pregnancy


----------



## Ell87

Hello ladies :)

I'm joining but will probably lurk until I feel a bit more confident, like others have said.

I'm due on the 8th of January 2010 with my 4th!

HH9M to everyone xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

RT&theBean said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm also due in January 2010 - 6th Jan. I have my dating scan in week 9, which seems like AGES away. I don't have any symtons yet other than I seem to have turned into a Labrador - all I do is eat anything and everything and then sleep all afternoon!
> 
> I am quite nervous about these early weeks though and have done 2 other pregnancy tests already, just to check I'm still pregnant - naurotic huh!!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy

Welcome RT - don't feel so bad, I did a test every day for over a week to be sure I'm still pregnant, and I still took my temp this morning. :dohh: Good thing I had IC tests or I would be broke! I'm thinking now that I made it to 5 weeks I will try to relax a bit until my ultrasound in 4 weeks. Is this your first?


----------



## Sparklebaby

welcome newbies. I had my results back today and it is confirmed. got appt with nurse tomorro morning. not sure what for but I guess I will find out soon enough.
I feel quite rough today, very light headed and sick. dont think it will be long before the ms kicks in lol. how are we all today anyway???


----------



## Cleo

Hi girls -- hoping I can join you! Congrats to everyone on their January beans! I can't believe how many of you are due on the 1st -- Happy New Year!! 

I may do the same as Ell and lurk a bit more as I only got my BFP on Saturday. I can't bring myself to change my status from TTC to Expecting!! What if I jinx it?!! :) I go for my first doctor's appt on Friday and I'm incredibly nervous. I think I'd be due on Jan 12th or 13th so fx'd!!

Again, congrats to everyone -- hoping for stickies!!!


----------



## First timer

ME ME ME, Can I play too????
According to the net I am due on the 7th of Jan, this is my first baby too!
I am really excited and im looking forward to sharing the journey with all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Strawberry78

First timer said:


> ME ME ME, Can I play too????
> According to the net I am due on the 7th of Jan, this is my first baby too!
> I am really excited and im looking forward to sharing the journey with all you lovely ladies.

Hi First Timer 

Welcome and congratulations!

:happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

emilyyy said:


> Hey hey - I just got my BFP this morning! By my calculations this means I'm due on 9 Jan 2010. Well excited - this is my first and DH and I have only been trying for 2 months.
> xx

Congratulations to you :happydance: I'm due on 4th January, and we were only trying for a couple of months too x


----------



## Strawberry78

mrskx0x0 said:


> Hi, my EDD is 12 Jan and this is my first too :0)

Congratulations x :hugs:


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats to all the new Jan 2010 mummies to be:happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hello first timer :hugs: congratulations babes xxxxx hehehehehehehehe.

I got the drs this morning to see my nurse. my hospital result came back and its positive :yipee: have no idea what to expect today to be honest but I guess only time will tell. appt is at 10.30. xx


----------



## Amiee-louu

Hey all.. I'm due 4th jan :) 
My first time.. Only 16 :/ proper scared

Amiee xx


----------



## Strawberry78

Amiee-louu said:


> Hey all.. I'm due 4th jan :)
> My first time.. Only 16 :/ proper scared
> 
> Amiee xx

Hi Amiee-louu

Congratulations!!! We have the same due date!!!

This is my first baby too :happydance:

have a happy and healthy nine months :baby:


----------



## RT&theBean

I feel really thick here but what does BFP mean?


----------



## therockchick

Hi there I have just had it confirmed by the doctor yesterday, this is my first pregnancy and i am due on 03.01.2010 :D:D:D


----------



## cutie4evr01

BFP stands for Big Fat Positive, or positive pregnancy test. :) There is a link someplace from the main page with all the abbreviations, but feel free to ask away!

Sparkle, let us know how your appt goes!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats new mums to be


----------



## RT&theBean

cutie4evr01 said:


> BFP stands for Big Fat Positive, or positive pregnancy test. :) There is a link someplace from the main page with all the abbreviations, but feel free to ask away!
> 
> Sparkle, let us know how your appt goes!!

He he it all makes sense now!! I can just ask you when I am confused (happens a lot I warn you, and that's before the pregnancy cotton brain which I hear you get in the 3rd trimester!)

Is anyone else bloated - i look like a balloon !


----------



## Cleo

Okay I did it!! I changed my status! But perhaps I should have waited until _after _my doctor's appt on Friday:blush: Ah well...might as well enjoy the damn thing while I can!!


----------



## emilyyy

Congrats to all the newly pregnant girls. I only found out on Monday and am trying to stay calm. Not easy as I'm soooo exciiited! Can you tell this is my first?!

Hooray for the Jan 2010 team! Yay!
xx


----------



## Xinola

hi,

sorry for joining so late, i've been hooked on other threads and forgot there was an opportunity for 'pregnancy buddies'.

I'll love to be in touch with you guys, I'm a first timer, and apparently due on the 4th of January.

Best for all! :hug:


----------



## Strawberry78

therockchick said:


> Hi there I have just had it confirmed by the doctor yesterday, this is my first pregnancy and i am due on 03.01.2010 :D:D:D

Welcome and congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

Xinola said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry for joining so late, i've been hooked on other threads and forgot there was an opportunity for 'pregnancy buddies'.
> 
> I'll love to be in touch with you guys, I'm a first timer, and apparently due on the 4th of January.
> 
> Best for all! :hug:

Hello and many congratulations! I am also due on 4th Jan!! :happydance:


----------



## Strawberry78

He he it all makes sense now!! I can just ask you when I am confused (happens a lot I warn you, and that's before the pregnancy cotton brain which I hear you get in the 3rd trimester!)

Is anyone else bloated - i look like a balloon ![/QUOTE]


Me, I feel and look like a balloon!!


----------



## emilyyy

what kind of symptoms is everyone having? I'm about 4.5 weeks and I'm definitely starting to feel tireder, plus slightly sore boobs and i think i'm weeing more often, but that could be because I'm making myself drink more water!

Could well do with a little afternoon nap but instead I've got to sit at my desk until 6pm. 

Sigh!

xx


----------



## emilyyy

Xinola said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry for joining so late, i've been hooked on other threads and forgot there was an opportunity for 'pregnancy buddies'.
> 
> I'll love to be in touch with you guys, I'm a first timer, and apparently due on the 4th of January.
> 
> Best for all! :hug:

hi Xinola! Welcome to Jan 2010 Club.

Hey, maybe we need a snappier name for all of us due in Jan 2010 - howsabout...

J210
J Club
er....
all inspiration seems to have left me.

Anyone else got any bright ideas?

Anything but do any work...

x


----------



## Xinola

Thanks Strawberry78 and emilyy for welcoming me.

A name, that sounds brilliant. Not sure I'm in a creative wiz now...

'January's Future Club'

'2010 starts here!'

Not, sure really...


----------



## Xinola

oh, and yes, symptom spotting:

this week, my emotional self came back. I've been tearing every now and then, for no reason. Even, few minutes ago, I was browsing 4D/3D scan images and felt way to moved... shall avoid that for the moment.

Other symptoms include sored boobs, but kind of itchy/weirdly painful nipples; bloated/gassy; legs get numb because i'm on my desk all day; anxiety attacks; hot/cold/hot/cold.

Hunger, increases my anxiety, so carry my snacks & water with me wherever I go. I'm my own little child!:rofl:


----------



## Belle30

Hello girls

As I said before, I've been keeping a low profile as I'm very nervous, but thought I'd pop my head round the door again!

Hope you're all happy and reasonably well today - in spite of any symptoms!

I'm 5+4 today and am thinking I might get myself a ticker when I hit 6 weeks. 

My symptoms keep coming and going which makes me paranoid! Boobs hurt on and off but only when poked! Feel a bit queasy, mainly in the evenings and the middle of the night! Was peeing a bit more than usual, although that seems to have calmed down today. Mainly I'm just TIRED! to the point that it's a real struggle getting out of bed in the morning (more than usual!) Oh and most of the time I just can't work out whether I'm hungry, nauseous or full up - feels like all three rolled into one!

I have booked a private early scan for 22nd May - 2 weeks tomorrow! They told me I should wait till about 8 weeks to get a better chance of seeing a HB. 

Anyway I'm at work so better get on...

have a nice afternoon! xx


----------



## RT&theBean

Symtoms wise I've had a little bit of everything, sore boobs, slight nausea, peeing for England, but mainly I am soooo bloated I have this little pot belly with me wherever I go!

I had to spill it to my boss today too! She told me her sisters baby was born yesterday with troubles and I immediately burst into tears! Not quite what I had planned and had to swear her to silence for another 6 weeks, but it's quite nice to have a friend at work that knows!


----------



## Kota

Hey ladies, looks like I get to join you all, got my BFP this morning at 16dpo so EDD is the 12th Jan. Am very nervous has had a mc 3months ago at 5wks. Based on ovualtion I'm 4+2 today, (5wks if you go by LMP) I've started a January due dates thread in first tri for those wanting to have a look, didn't realise this was in here. 
Congrats to you all and here's hoping we spend the next 9months following each others journeys! 
:hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

welcome newbies....im liking the name 2010 starts here :) xx


----------



## emilyyy

Hey Belle30 - nice to have you with us, albeit intermittently! I can understand you being cautious but fingers crossed all will be well. Your symptoms sound like mine, although I'm not really experiencing nausea yet, but then I am about a week behind you. I'm 4+4 by my reckoning - I have my first Dr appt on Wednesday morning - excited! But then everything pregnancy related is exciting me at the moment - 'ooh, i feel a bit tired, how brilliant!'/'wow, need to go pee again, amazing!' etc etc.

RT - Hi - I can just imagine you blurting it out to your boss. I nearly said something to mine by mistake yesterday too. Am rubbish at keeping secrets and just want everyone to know, but i know i'm better off staying quiet for now.

Kota - welcome; good to have you with us. Congrats! Jan 2010 is officially THE most fashionable month ever to have a baby (according to me) so we're all extra lucky!

And hello:hi: to everyone else. Go team 2010 Starts Here!

So...what's new with everyone else?
xx


----------



## Kota

Morning ladies, 
have been having a bit of a search for something that could be used as A sig. found these.. 

https://www.organicbodyproductsinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/pregnant_woman1.jpg

and

https://www.virtuousplanet.com/shops/userimages/00001/00000000012/section/00000000000000018489.png

Thought we could somehow get the team name put on them and have them shrunk down?? Opinions?


----------



## emilyyy

ooh i like the Due in January one! Nice work Kota.

OK, so how is it literally possible to need the loo every 15 minutes. My collegues MUST know there's something up...or they would if they caught me on this forum haha!


----------



## WelshRose

Knock, Knock....Can I come in :wave:
I got my :bfp: last friday and today is the first day that I've even dared to go on the first tri board. According to my dates edd is 4th Jan.
Thanks Kota for the nod about this thread :hugs:

Think the bump pic could be good if as you say we can get a team name written on it and it reduced in size....well done you :yipee:


----------



## Strawberry78

Kota said:


> Morning ladies,
> have been having a bit of a search for something that could be used as A sig. found these..
> 
> https://www.organicbodyproductsinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/pregnant_woman1.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.virtuousplanet.com/shops/userimages/00001/00000000012/section/00000000000000018489.png
> 
> Thought we could somehow get the team name put on them and have them shrunk down?? Opinions?


hello, am loving the Due in January one - Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Strawberry78

WelshRose said:


> Knock, Knock....Can I come in :wave:
> I got my :bfp: last friday and today is the first day that I've even dared to go on the first tri board. According to my dates edd is 4th Jan.
> Thanks Kota for the nod about this thread :hugs:
> 
> Think the bump pic could be good if as you say we can get a team name written on it and it reduced in size....well done you :yipee:

Hi WelshRose, 

Congratulations to you on your :bfp:. We have the same due date :happydance:

Take it easy xx :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry78

:wave::hissy:


emilyyy said:


> what kind of symptoms is everyone having? I'm about 4.5 weeks and I'm definitely starting to feel tireder, plus slightly sore boobs and i think i'm weeing more often, but that could be because I'm making myself drink more water!
> 
> Could well do with a little afternoon nap but instead I've got to sit at my desk until 6pm.
> 
> Sigh!
> 
> xx

Hi All :wave:

Today I am 5 + 5 and up until a couple of days ago hadnt had many symptoms. I have started to feel dizzy and slightly light headed when I'm first hungry :munch:, I feel slightly sick in the mornings and sometimes at night, but fingers crossed havent had any MS yet! I also get quite tired :sleep: mid afternoon through until early evening and my boobs are slightly tender, I'm also having slight mood swings too :hissy: . Oh yeah and I'm bloated - my belly is the size of a balloon :blush:


----------



## Cleo

I love the Due in January sig, Kota! Good to see you over here after hanging out with you in TTC! :hi:


----------



## WelshRose

Strawberry78 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Knock, Knock....Can I come in :wave:
> I got my :bfp: last friday and today is the first day that I've even dared to go on the first tri board. According to my dates edd is 4th Jan.
> Thanks Kota for the nod about this thread :hugs:
> 
> Think the bump pic could be good if as you say we can get a team name written on it and it reduced in size....well done you :yipee:
> 
> Hi WelshRose,
> 
> Congratulations to you on your :bfp:. We have the same due date :happydance:
> 
> Take it easy xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Hun:wave:
Thanks for the congratulations and huge ones to you to!:yipee::hugs:
How are you feeling? Is this your first?

:hug:


----------



## Kota

Okay, so looks like theres a couple of votes for each one... I might put them into the blinkies/sig section and see if any of the professionals can work their magic.. Perhaps have the Bump pic with the daisys, but the writing over the top of the daisy's "Due in Jan, 2010 starts here!" sound okay?? 

Hey Cleo, yep, seen you around a bit too and noticed you got your BFP, congrats if I haven't already said it!! Its all very exciting!:happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Kota said:


> Okay, so looks like theres a couple of votes for each one... I might put them into the blinkies/sig section and see if any of the professionals can work their magic.. Perhaps have the Bump pic with the daisys, but the writing over the top of the daisy's "Due in Jan, 2010 starts here!" sound okay??

Sounds Fab hun :happydance:


----------



## sweetie_c

I also love Due in January


----------



## claire99991

hiya can i join you im due on the 15th january with my 2nd child after 11 long cycles ttc xxx


----------



## emilyyy

i know this sounds ridiculous, but having big pics of lovely baby bumps continually on my screen as part of my sig means it's going to be harder to come on this forum during work time, as the pics are more likely to advertise my pregnant status to the random passer-by (the fact that i go to the loo every 15 mins and will probably be spweing in the toilets before too long as well is neith here nor there, haha). I know I'm being a right pain, but any chance we could have a sig that doesn't include a big bump pic? No probs if not, and I'll be telling everyone at work in about 7 weeks all going well anyway!
x


----------



## Strawberry78

WelshRose said:


> Strawberry78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Knock, Knock....Can I come in :wave:
> I got my :bfp: last friday and today is the first day that I've even dared to go on the first tri board. According to my dates edd is 4th Jan.
> Thanks Kota for the nod about this thread :hugs:
> 
> Think the bump pic could be good if as you say we can get a team name written on it and it reduced in size....well done you :yipee:
> 
> Hi WelshRose,
> 
> Congratulations to you on your :bfp:. We have the same due date :happydance:
> 
> Take it easy xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun:wave:
> Thanks for the congratulations and huge ones to you to!:yipee::hugs:
> How are you feeling? Is this your first?
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Hi ya, 

Yeah this is my first baby too, is it yours?

take care x :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Evening ladies, I've put all the names and due dates into the Jan due dates thread in 1st Tri, if you are still unsure of making the move to there then let me know and I'll remove it until you are feeling more comfortable. There's already a heap of us due in the early part of Jan!!!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, welcome to everyone who have just joined us! I love the signature with the footprints and "Due in Jan" - thanks for putting them together for us!! :)


----------



## Kota

Not sure if people have seen it but Dawny has put up a couple of pics in the 1st tri Jan thread about being the 'January Garnets' as that is jan's birthstone, its another suggestion?


----------



## Kota

and here's one that came back from the request i put in the graphics/blinkies thread

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/jansig2.jpg

Perhaps we should do a poll?? :happydance:

possibly incorporate the 'January Garnets' Idea and have that instead of 'Due in January' at the top?


----------



## WelshRose

Think a poll could be great idea hun:hugs:
Personally....January Garnets on the one above would be lovely.

Thanks for all the work thou hun:hugs:


----------



## Kota

another pic... 
https://www.profiletreasures.com/comments/January/January-Baby-Garnet-Birthstone.gif


----------



## WelshRose

Think I prefer the other one hun....but a poll will get the majority vote.

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Strawberry78 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Knock, Knock....Can I come in :wave:
> I got my :bfp: last friday and today is the first day that I've even dared to go on the first tri board. According to my dates edd is 4th Jan.
> Thanks Kota for the nod about this thread :hugs:
> 
> Think the bump pic could be good if as you say we can get a team name written on it and it reduced in size....well done you :yipee:
> 
> Hi WelshRose,
> 
> Congratulations to you on your :bfp:. We have the same due date :happydance:
> 
> Take it easy xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Hun:wave:
> Thanks for the congratulations and huge ones to you to!:yipee::hugs:
> How are you feeling? Is this your first?
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ya,
> 
> Yeah this is my first baby too, is it yours?
> 
> take care x :hugs:Click to expand...

Morning Hun,
No it's our second, we have a little boy who's four....who's currently taking advantage of my delicate constitution and has just pinched half my toast!:rofl:

Hope you're ok :hugs: x


----------



## tiggercats

Hi everyone and congratulations 

Thanks Kota, I hadn't ventured far enough into pregnancy forums to find this. It's a big scary world in 1st tri.

I got my BPF 3rd may (at 3w6d) and am due 11th Jan (or poss 10th)

I have a scan to check PG location and cause of pain on 20th May.

It will be good to have a place to compare symptoms

:hug:


----------



## RT&theBean

Hey girls,

How are we all feeling today? Loving the saturday lie ins these days!! If only i could get past 8am without needing a wee!

We should post tummy reference pics soon so we can keep track of gowing bumps!

Have decided to swim everyday after work from now on as all my current sports are not recommended for us preggers lot - lets hope I keep it up.


----------



## Strawberry78

Morning Hun,
No it's our second, we have a little boy who's four....who's currently taking advantage of my delicate constitution and has just pinched half my toast!

Hope you're ok x


Hello

Ah sweet - bless him x

I'm good thanks, how are you - feeling okay?

x :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Afternoon ladies, I've been at a baby shower all afternoon for some friends of mine... how very appropriate!! Managed to keep my mouth shut though and just caught myself gazing at her 6month pregnant belly thinking how that will be me in about October!!! What a crazy thought!! 

Oh.. and what do people think of this? I am going to do a poll but thought I'd wait a bit longer to allow lots more votes to come in as more people get there bfp's for Jan due babies...

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/jansigfinal2.jpg


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi Kota I love the image


----------



## Kota

It's lovely isn't it?? Moonmuffin has done a lovely job!


----------



## Kota

How are we all feeling today ladies? My quesiness is kicking in every time I'm even just a little hungry, woke up at 2am starving and had to get up to make crackers with hummous so I could eat something before going back to sleep!!!

I'm thinking I'm going to be completely knocked off my feet once ms kicks in properly. :dohh:


----------



## tiggercats

Morning Kota - I'm tired and my boobs hurt :( but fortunately not had any sick feelings yet. Just a little scared and nervous, combined with shock, excitement and amazement. I still have 10 days until my early scan and it seems like a lifetime away for that reassurance. 

I hope the sicky feeling goes for you asap x


----------



## Strawberry78

Kota said:


> Afternoon ladies, I've been at a baby shower all afternoon for some friends of mine... how very appropriate!! Managed to keep my mouth shut though and just caught myself gazing at her 6month pregnant belly thinking how that will be me in about October!!! What a crazy thought!!
> 
> Oh.. and what do people think of this? I am going to do a poll but thought I'd wait a bit longer to allow lots more votes to come in as more people get there bfp's for Jan due babies...
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/jansigfinal2.jpg


Hi Kota, 

Looks great, I like it.


----------



## Kota

tiggercats said:


> Morning Kota - I'm tired and my boobs hurt :( but fortunately not had any sick feelings yet. Just a little scared and nervous, combined with shock, excitement and amazement. I still have 10 days until my early scan and it seems like a lifetime away for that reassurance.
> 
> I hope the sicky feeling goes for you asap x

Ahhh, it can hang around for another few weeks, I'm not really fussed, its all part of the journey and I'd rather be queasy and sickly and know that my hormones are going crazy growing Oompa then having nothing and stressing out about it!

I've got 16days to go until mine!! Can't wait!!


----------



## cillybean83

I'm due 1.19.10 if anyone wants to be buddies let me know...PM me for AIM name!!


----------



## Eimear_x

Jan 19th :)
PM me if you want to buddy up :)
xx


----------



## Pearl

Im due on the 18th jan !! eimear we can be buddies too ?


----------



## magik71

Hi, I am due on 7th January :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Congrats to everyone. Make sure you come and put your names down in the Jan Garnets thread in 1st tri so we can keep up to date with due dates and early preg symptoms... 
:happydance:


----------



## Xinola

Hi,

sorry for not being posting for the past few days, really busy with uni deadlines... so i'll be on and off very often until mid June.

Great job with the choice for the logo and putting it together. So, Kota, you recommend me to also sign up in the 1st. trimester thread? I saw it earlier today, but i didn't read throug it so I didn't know it's part of this same one. I'll get there in a moment.

Symptoms this week. Some crying during all of Sunday, tiredness every now an then. Hunger, constant, as much as the toilet visits. But the thing that does not let me sleep that well, is the soreness of my boobs! Yesterday, I had very itchy nipples!


----------



## RT&theBean

Xinola - I am so glad you said that. My nipples are itchy too - and very sore, especially at work! I have resorted to wearing sports bras rather that lacy numbers to try and ease it a bit - seems to be working. I have my midwife visit on the 29th May so we sound like were in a similar place.

I teach at Uni so I know what your going through, I see all our students running around at the moment - I hope your relaxing a bit too!!


----------



## Puddleduck

Hey everyone,

I am due around the 20th January, 3 days before my birthday !!! Although need to wait for Dating scan for official due date. It will be our first baby and I am over the moon and can't wait.

Would love to find some buddies due around the same time......

:hug:


----------



## Xinola

> RT&theBean Xinola - I am so glad you said that. My nipples are itchy too - and very sore, especially at work! I have resorted to wearing sports bras rather that lacy numbers to try and ease it a bit - seems to be working. I have my midwife visit on the 29th May so we sound like were in a similar place.
> 
> I teach at Uni so I know what your going through, I see all our students running around at the moment - I hope your relaxing a bit too!!

I'm also planning to buy sports bras, but not just yet, boobs are growing and need to ask for someone to help me with the right size. I think M&S have assistance with that, I just need to get around going there!

Also, besides of doing my pgcert, I teach undergrads! So on top of my final assingment, I have to do marking:shrug:! I was going insane and sort of burning-out two weeks ago when i realised the extent of my commitments:juggle:. But now I'm organised (or so i think), and hopefully I'll managed one thing at the time.

:hug:


----------



## RT&theBean

Xinola said:


> I teach at Uni so I know what your going through, I see all our students running around at the moment - I hope your relaxing a bit too!!
> 
> I'm also planning to buy sports bras, but not just yet, boobs are growing and need to ask for someone to help me with the right size. I think M&S have assistance with that, I just need to get around going there!
> 
> Also, besides of doing my pgcert, I teach undergrads! So on top of my final assingment, I have to do marking:shrug:! I was going insane and sort of burning-out two weeks ago when i realised the extent of my commitments:juggle:. But now I'm organised (or so i think), and hopefully I'll managed one thing at the time.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Crikey me! You are busy!! Just think how close to the finsh line you are! x


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies, can I join you? I'm due Jan 19th :)


----------



## Kota

Welcome Jeannette and congrats!!


----------



## laurad

hi everyone im due 17th jan ! baby number 3 for me ,had m/c exactly a year to the day so same due date again , we have been g a whole year trying


----------



## Strawberry78

Jeannette said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you? I'm due Jan 19th :)

Welcome and many congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Strawberry78

laurad said:


> hi everyone im due 17th jan ! baby number 3 for me ,had m/c exactly a year to the day so same due date again , we have been g a whole year trying

Hi Laurad, congratulations and welcome :hugs:


----------



## Mitsuko

I'm due Jan 23rd! Can I join the lovely crowd? :)


----------



## 2ndBump

Hi girlies im new to this site cant really get the hang of it but found you girls all due in jan 2010 my due date is 06.01.2010:baby::baby: hope your all feelin well im ok so far lol!!!:thumbup:


----------



## purplerat

hi guys, just found out I am pregnant. My approx due date is 28th Jan 2010. Im excited but also nervous!


----------



## scamp01

Hi Girls im due in Jan 2010 too :happydance: Due early Jan but date to be confirmed as my early scan showed my LMP date is too early. 

Hope you dont mind me joining you :friends:


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats all new jan2010 mums to be :happydance:


----------



## HappyPoppy

Hello Girls, here's me plunging into the chatroom waters for the first time! I'll try and use the jargon I've gleaned from reading the thread, but it may all go wrong!
Hubby and I were TTC for 2 years, no prior kiddies for either of us. Ended up having IVF due to simple problems on both our sides that stacked the odds against natural conception. We were sooooooooo nervous! But on 8 May got a BFP!!!!! and are now really excited 
As far as I can calculate from the way things go in IVF, our due date is 16 Jan. I have the first scan next Tuesday and am hoping and praying that it will show a healthy bub (maybe even 2!) with a heartbeat.
Currently I am week 6-7 and the only symptoms I have had have been from all the drugs. But now that they are all out of my system I feel great! So far no sickness, no sore BBs etc. I have spoken to several other friends with Chinese backgrounds and none of them got sick, so fingers crossed I make it through unscathed(famous last words!).
So there's my back story, it's nice to see all your chat and to know I'm not the only one with questions or wondering what's going on. Hope to chat more later, 
Keep smiling
M


----------



## Kota

Welcome HappyPoppy and congrats on your BFP!! also welcome to BnB, its a great site and I'm sure you'll find lots of information and people to answer any concerns or questions you have! Make sure you come over to the 1st tri section as well, there's a 'January Garnets' thread for all us ladies with babies due in Jan, a place we can get to know each other and support journeys over the next 9months!! Enjoy,


----------



## Strawberry78

HappyPoppy said:


> Hello Girls, here's me plunging into the chatroom waters for the first time! I'll try and use the jargon I've gleaned from reading the thread, but it may all go wrong!
> Hubby and I were TTC for 2 years, no prior kiddies for either of us. Ended up having IVF due to simple problems on both our sides that stacked the odds against natural conception. We were sooooooooo nervous! But on 8 May got a BFP!!!!! and are now really excited
> As far as I can calculate from the way things go in IVF, our due date is 16 Jan. I have the first scan next Tuesday and am hoping and praying that it will show a healthy bub (maybe even 2!) with a heartbeat.
> Currently I am week 6-7 and the only symptoms I have had have been from all the drugs. But now that they are all out of my system I feel great! So far no sickness, no sore BBs etc. I have spoken to several other friends with Chinese backgrounds and none of them got sick, so fingers crossed I make it through unscathed(famous last words!).
> So there's my back story, it's nice to see all your chat and to know I'm not the only one with questions or wondering what's going on. Hope to chat more later,
> Keep smiling
> M

Thats brilliant news, congratulations on your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Hi girls Congratulations to you all,
Can I join you? Got our :bfp: on Monday backround is TTC since Nov 04 then found out DH has azoospermia so IVF/ICSI only option first cycle private July 08 :bfn:, 2nd cycle NHS started April :bfp: or due date is 26th Jan got our 1st scan 11 Jun :happydance:

xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

helllooo!! Congratulations! :happydance: Yeah, i'm due in January, 22nd i've worked out, based on the first day of my last period. It's still sooo early and i'm really nervous, but incredibly excited, i'm really can't believe it!!! Have a fantastic pregnancy and keep in touch :D:D Take care.x

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1/.png


----------



## Jeannette

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!!


----------



## purplerat

can I join too? Im due on January 24th!


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi to everyone who has recently gotten the :bfp: I keep forgetting to check on this thread.

xxx


----------



## cora08

Only found out I pregnant in last week or 2 think i bout 5-6weeks so at mo could be late Jan or Early Feb depending - had docs today so letter being sent to hospital for booking date x:hug:


----------



## dreamer99

Hello 

Can I join please?

First baby for me and other half. Both in our forties so we are delighted! :cloud9:

Due on January 13th

Thanks


----------



## cillybean83

I'd love to have a bump buddy!! I'm due January 9th :)


----------



## Emma91

I'm due January 4th with my first, if anyone wants to be my bump buddy  x x


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi Emma91 congrats I'm also due 4th Jan:happydance:


----------



## Emma1980

Hi, i'm due on 3rd Jan and in need of a pregnancy/text buddy! first time mum, 29 years old! gonna be a single mum too wooo! PM if interested!


----------



## timbawundakin

hiya
im due on the 14th of january.
im new here but always up for a chat.:happydance:

Kat

x


----------



## MrsB7

Hello,can i join too please?? My EDD is 22 Jan 2010


----------



## Brouwer

:hi: I'm due on the 9th January x


----------



## Liamsmom

I'm due Jan. 17th I'm looking for a pregnancy buddy.


----------



## jem02

Hi all I'm due 24th of January :) can't wait x


----------



## cora08

Had first scan yeasterday and am 14 weeks today due 29th January xx


----------



## c1reid

hey ladies,im totallynew to this.imdue 21 jan 10.....this is my 2nd but as my girl is nearly 6 kinda feels all so new again.im getting a gender scan done this week.....has anyone else had one done?


----------



## Try Rocking

Hey guys! I'm due January 16th with my first after 5 years of trying plus an additional 2 years of not trying/not preventing before that. 
How are you guys all doing? 

C1reid, I haven't gotten one done, but I'm hoping to find out the gender at my next ultrasound on the 18th!


----------



## c1reid

Hey Try Rocking,im getting mine done tonight at 8....im so excited! im also due for my 20 week scan 31st this month but they wont tell me the sex so had to go private. Only 5 days till yours!! Do you have a feeling if its a boy or girl?


----------



## Try Rocking

I have a girl feeling but I'm also pretty sure I'll end up being wrong lol. 
Everyone but my mom thinks I'm having a boy, and my mom only thinks I'm having a girl because she's getting her second grandson in 2 months and she really wants a girl lol. 

What about you? Do you have a feeling?

I'm so jealous of you girls that get to go in and see your babies so often! Where I am we don't go as often, the one on Tuesday will only be my second, the last time I saw Peanut s/he was literally looking like a peanut! 

I'm not actually going in for a gender scan, it's just a normal ultrasound and I'm hoping that Peanut decides to give us a really good flash. It's an hour long ultrasound so I figure as long as Peanut is a bit active we should be able to find out!

Be sure to let us know what you're having!


----------



## c1reid

normally we only get 2 as well but i paid for this one as our hospital doesnt tell you the sex of baby.im also getting one at 28 weeks as my daughter has a medical condition so theyre making sure everything ok with this baby which kind of scares me that they are taking it serious but would annoy me if they didnt....they cant win lol...with my daughter i only had 1 scan at 9 weeks....how did i cope i think now lol....the more the better i say :)

so anyway, the scan was AMAZING.... and we're having a boy :):) so so happy, had a feeling it was a boy,even down to only thinking of boys names and looking at boys clothes (was same with girls name and clothes with my daughter) my OH is over the moon, he has now developed this 'i am man,i produce son' kind of swagger/attitude......sweet but annoying lol....i was there too wasnt i?? .....really hope you get to see the bits at your scan,will be looking forward to seeing if your feeling was right :) im so happy for myself and everyone else here....on a high all night lol, will need scraped off the ceiling to go to my bed x


----------



## Try Rocking

Lol that's great! Congratulations on your blue bump! 
It is good in the end for the extra scans, if only to let you see your baby boy more!
I really really hope we manage to find out on Tuesday, otherwise I think I might have to start looking around to see where I can find out, and the closest town with that might have a place is an hour away lol. 
I really want to avoid driving in the middle of winter to buy gender appropriate baby clothing, I would love to be able to do it ahead of time. 
Hubby wants to avoid it but he does see my point about driving in the middle of winter to buy more stuff, otherwise our baby will have to wait until spring to wear more colors than just white, green and yellow. 

Hopefully you can calm down enough to get some rest tonight! Congratulations again, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## c1reid

thank you :) i know what you mean,unless you make a list of clothes you like etc and someone could get them for you once baby is here and you know colour?its good to know but it is good to wait too,my OH was the one more wanting to know but it didnt take much to talk me round.he says itll be a big enough surprise once baby here,tho as this is his first think he means shock to the system lol.you definately dont want to be driving around that time of year,you want to be all settled in the house with your new bundle.:)...think we have enough to worry about with christmas just before it and being organised for that too so its what is going to make it easier for you and if you find out it doesnt really dampen the surprise,just makes it that bit more exciting.we went to a medium last december,there was one at a carnival we took my daughter to,everything has came true so far (said we were having a baby,would be a boy) but he kept saying "itll be this time next year" so now since everything has came true im thinking what if it means i go bit early? so now im all prepared,i know what im having.....its time to spend OH money!!!! oh and he also said OH would be giving me a ring.....we'll see :)

only 4 days till your scan now,if its an hour long then hopefully at one point the baby will give you a good peak and its crazy but if its a boy you can actually see the bits so hopefully you'll be able to know.....really excited for you,definately let us know :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Well we moved to a new town just last year and I don't know anyone that makes clothes around here. I would rather buy them, it's just more fun for me. 
I'm really hoping we can find out on Tuesday, and just in case we can't, I have a friend who lived in the next town over asking her friends/family if there's a place there that does it. 

Hubby doesn't really care to find out but he sees my point, so I'm good there. I just don't think it's going to be easy to convince him to go elsewhere and pay to find out, especially when it means closing up the business for a day. 
I think either way I'll be happy once the baby arrives, regardless of whether I find out or not I'll be holding our baby in my arms in a couple months and that will be the most amazing feeling. 

I'm trying not to think about the fact that the baby and Christmas will be so close together! Not to mention my mother, sister, sisters oh, and the two kids will be here as well as my mil and fil around the time the baby is due.. man I could get stressed out now lol. 

A ring would be nice! I would love to find a medium who actually knows what they're talking about. I went to one years ago, she was right on the past stuff, but was absolutely clueless about the future. Otherwise I would have had a baby boy years ago, I also would have had a daughter shortly after and I'd be working with the elderly. OH and that my hubby wouldn't be there at the birth of our baby but his mom would. 

This is our first baby, no idea what the sex is (yet) and I have no issues with the elderly but working with them isn't for me. I have a desk job which works wonderfully for me! 
As for hubby not being at the birth, that's crap, we live in a small town, we have to drive 2 hours to have the baby and we work where we live. There's no way he won't be there :)

I talked to my ultrasound technician yesterday (she's a customer of ours) and she didn't seem too hopeful but she doesn't seem the optimistic type either, and she's probably also trying to keep me from getting too hopeful. (too late!)

Good luck on your ring!


----------



## toby2

hello there, can I join you?
Am due Jan 24th with my second, just comming up 17wks, be lovely to have some bump buddies!


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Toby!


----------



## Try Rocking

It's a girl!!! We're going back in in about 3-4 weeks to have it absolutely confirmed but it's a girl!


----------



## Hstormwolf

Hey. I'm due Jan. 21st with my first. Had an ultrasound on Friday and found out that little one is a boy. :D

Congrats on your little girl, Try Rocking.


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! And congratulations on your little boy!


----------



## Hstormwolf

Thank you. :D Here's a picture of my little guy waving. =]

https://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt223/HeavenWatters/Tristan4.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

Awww that's super cute! We have a picture of our little girl giving us the thumbs up but the picture came out blurred compared to what we were seeing (guess she took the picture late) but we know what she's doing!

Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## Hstormwolf

Aww. That's cute. ^_^

Yep. Tristan Armand. Do you have one?


----------



## Try Rocking

I like it! We're going to name our little girl Amira and her middle name will be Marie :)


----------



## Hstormwolf

Aww. That's really pretty. =]


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im due 22nd january with first 
x*


----------



## new mummy h

congratulations!!

im due on 24th Jan 2010! :D 
although my midwife thinks i may be due on 13th Jan from my workings out and because i look bigger than 20 weeks! so im pretty much due any time in January lol!!

this is my first too :D xx


----------



## loopi_em

hello!!

i am also expecting my first on January 11th 2010! We are team blue all the way.

xx


----------

